# Ibook : je reste à 256 mo ou je passe à 512?



## Alexandre (29 Novembre 2004)

J'ai l'intention d'acheter dans les semaines qui viennent un Ibook 12".
Pour ceux qui possèderaient une telle machine (ou équivalent), peut-on réellement se contenter des 256 mo en standard ou dois-je d'emblée passer à 512.
J'avais lu au moment de la sortie de Panther que  512 était le minimum pour faire tourner correctement, mais sachant que je vais surtout utiliser des logiciels de bureautique dessus (j'ai déjà un Imac G4 ) est-ce vraiment le jour et la nuit?


----------



## superpasteque (29 Novembre 2004)

Il y a déjà un tas de sujet qui portent sur ça. va faire un ptit tour sur le forum. En plus des utilisateurs de ibooks comme toi. Tu trouveras toutes tes reponses. Bonne recherche.(perso je te conseille d'en prendre, chez LDLC, PC2100 corsaire 512mo, à 105¤ ) tcho!


----------



## superpasteque (29 Novembre 2004)

Si t'a pas le tps ,juste une piste... La ram apple est trop cher, tu te sera rendu compte que la ram 512 LDLC (garantie a vie) est au même prix que la 256 apple, cela serai bete de prendre de la ram chez apple, car tu sera obligé de la jeter. On a écrit beaucoup de lignes sur ces portable,la ram, le comparatif MIPE/apple store. Si tu as des question tu sais à qui t'adresser. Mais cherche le topic, y'a tous plein d'avis. Bonne pioche


----------



## Alexandre (29 Novembre 2004)

Pas trop difficile à installer soi-meme la ram?
je pensais commande sur Apple store, justement pour éviter de mettre les mainss ssous le capot.


----------



## Friskies (29 Novembre 2004)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop difficile à installer soi-meme la ram?
> je pensais commande sur Apple store, justement pour éviter de mettre les mainss ssous le capot.



Non, assez facile.
J'ai pu le faire comme une grande sur mon iBook 12"... c'est pour dire !
En tout cas je te conseille vraiment d'en ajouter 256 sinon ça va ramer (enfin ça dépend ce que tu fais : si tu n'utilise que TexEdit et la calculatrice c'est bon...  )


----------



## Immelman (29 Novembre 2004)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop difficile à installer soi-meme la ram?
> je pensais commande sur Apple store, justement pour éviter de mettre les mainss ssous le capot.


Assez facile, soulevez le clavier (apres enlever la batterie) enlever airport extreme- devisser plaque de protection, mettre RAM et refaire tout en sens inverse. Sinon pour les tous derniers je sais pas mais ca devrait etre encore plus facile vu que la RAM ne doit pas etre sous la carte Airport vu que cette derniere est integree maintenant 

Si ta bourse le permet... prends 1 GO  enfin tout depend sur quoi tu travailles (illustrator ou terminal)


----------



## superpasteque (29 Novembre 2004)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop difficile à installer soi-meme la ram?
> je pensais commande sur Apple store, justement pour éviter de mettre les mainss ssous le capot.


 La manipulation t'est indiqué dans la notice du ibook. T'en fait pas. Tous ceux qui ont un ibook ici l'ont déjà fait, et c'est facile. (et ca ne casse même pas la garantie apple)


----------



## superpasteque (29 Novembre 2004)

Donc ne commande pas ta ram sur l'apple store, elle est trop trop trop cher. deux fois plus cher. si tu veux des infos suru l'acheter demande nous. Mais le mieu pour toi, c'est de ne pas la commader chez apple. tu veras si ça ram avec tes applications. Et si besoins t'en commande ailleur.


----------



## fpoil (29 Novembre 2004)

Alexandre a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'intention d'acheter dans les semaines qui viennent un Ibook 12".
> Pour ceux qui possèderaient une telle machine (ou équivalent), peut-on réellement se contenter des 256 mo en standard ou dois-je d'emblée passer à 512.
> J'avais lu au moment de la sortie de Panther que 512 était le minimum pour faire tourner correctement, mais sachant que je vais surtout utiliser des logiciels de bureautique dessus (j'ai déjà un Imac G4 ) est-ce vraiment le jour et la nuit?


 clair, achète directement une ram de 512 ( et passe ainsi à 768 ) et pas sur apple store, quand à l'installation, c'est un jeu d'enfant, à la limite le plus ch... c'est de declipser le clavier, après cela prend 10 minutes pour les moins habiles


----------



## romaing34 (29 Novembre 2004)

Je confirme, mon passage de 256Mo à 768Mo est nettement visible. Pour info, OS X avec Itunes et Safari lancés prend quelques 300Mo de RAM (sans compter les 75Mo de mémoire résidente).

Par contre, le slot de RAM se trouve toujours sous la carte Airport extreme.

Mais rien de compliqué, le truc le plus long lorsque j'ai posé ma barette, ce fut de retrouver où j'avais rangé ces micro tournevis à la c*n lol

Si jamais tu veux chercher ta RAM chez un revendeur et qu'il n'a plus de PC2100, la PC2700 est compatible.

Bienvenu sur Ibook, tu verras ça fait un peu bizzare la première fois que l'on passe plus de 4h à l'utiliser loin d'une prise de courant, mais l'on s'y fait assez vite


----------



## duracel (29 Novembre 2004)

Je vends une barrette de 256 Mo tout juste sortie de mon ibook.
Si tu es intéressé, contacte moi par mail ou mp.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Le plus simple c'est de commander ton ibook avec 256 Mo, et après tu achètes 512 Mo additionnel, et la avec 768 Mo de ram, ce sera le top, ta machine sera parfaite.

 Et vu le prix de la ram maintenant, ca en vaut la chandèle


----------



## rdemonie (29 Novembre 2004)

Salut, je compte m'acheter le nouveau Ibook  G4, 14 pouces tres prochainement

mais comme j'ai ete 6ans sur pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 j'ai beaucoup de programmes qui fonctionne uniquement sur pc,

je voudrais donc installer Virtual pc sur mon Ibook

Combien de ram faudrait t'il rajouter pour etre sur de pouvoir utiliser mon mac ainsi que virtual pc sans aucun probleme de lenteur?.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon combien de ram pouvons nous mettre au max sur un ibook.


----------



## tous-les-ex (29 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, j'ai un ibook clamshell 466 se avec 320 Mo de mémoire, et ça tourne déja pas mal du tout, par contre, je n'ai pas installé des applications monstrueuses...avec la bureautique, ça va trés bien.
jb


----------



## Sim (30 Novembre 2004)

Tout dépand de l'utilisation que tu veux faire de ton mac.
256 pour de la bureautique me parait suffisant.
(Tu peux avoir quand meme quelque ralentisselent de OS X avec beaucoup d'applications ouvertes)

Par contre si tu veux t'attaquer a du montage ou de l'audio c'est une autre histoire

Pour VP6 ajouter 512 de Ram a un iBook me semble indispensable


----------



## bijoute (30 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
Je sais vous dormez tous. mais moi, je suis de l'autre coté de l'atlantique , je me rends bientôt à Paris et j'ai bien l'intention de booster ma petite bête. Où me procurer la fameuse extension de mémoire ailleurs que sur Apple store?
Merci de me répondre à votre réveil.


----------



## Komac (30 Novembre 2004)

Salut à tous,

je confirme... facile d'installer de la RAM, mais, il faut bien faire attention de mettre les petits ergots du clavier dans les logements correspondant en le remontant... j'ai coincé et maillé le mien (rien de grave heureusement) en le "clipsant".

 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Ben l'idéal pour une bonne utilisation de OS X, est au moins 512 Mo, mais plus conseillé pour le confort

 Pour faire du Virtual PC, je conseil un minimum de 1Go de ram, pour allouer environ 512 Mo a ton image.

 Maintenant les avis peuvent etre contraire.


----------



## romaing34 (30 Novembre 2004)

bijoute a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je sais vous dormez tous. mais moi, je suis de l'autre coté de l'atlantique , je me rends bientôt à Paris et j'ai bien l'intention de booster ma petite bête. Où me procurer la fameuse extension de mémoire ailleurs que sur Apple store?
> Merci de me répondre à votre réveil.



Il te faut de la SO-DIMM DDR PC2100 pour l'ibook, PC2700 pour le powerbook. Privilégie de la RAM "de marque", mais en gros tout bon revendeur informatique doit pouvoir te trouver ça.

PS : LA PC2700 est compatible avec l'ibook, mais ne sera utilisée que comme si c'était de la PC2100


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> PS : LA PC2700 est compatible avec l'ibook, mais ne sera utilisée que comme si c'était de la PC2100


 Je confirme, donc si la différence de prix n'est pas importante, prends de la 2700, elle sera plus facile a revendre après, si besoin est


----------



## sokh1985 (30 Novembre 2004)

Salut, encore moi:je confirme, j'ai vu mon revendeur installer la barette de 256Mo supplémentaire de l'offre MIPE sous mes yeux: un jeu d'enfant. Par contre, par moment je trouve qumon boobook rame.Exemple, tout à l'heure: Safari, Mail, Itunes et réencodage vidéo via dvd2oneX. Est-ce que ça sert de passer à 768Mo ou 1,25Go ou c'es le processeur qui souffrait?


----------



## romaing34 (30 Novembre 2004)

Tu as un utilitaire qui te permet de voir la sollicitation du processeur, ainsi que la RAM utilisée et disponible

Il se trouve HD:Applications:Utilitaires:Moniteur d'activité


----------



## sokh1985 (1 Décembre 2004)

Ok, merci, je regarderais ça


----------



## toitoine33 (1 Décembre 2004)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Salut, encore moi:je confirme, j'ai vu mon revendeur installer la barette de 256Mo supplémentaire de l'offre MIPE sous mes yeux: un jeu d'enfant. Par contre, par moment je trouve qumon boobook rame.Exemple, tout à l'heure: Safari, Mail, Itunes et réencodage vidéo via dvd2oneX. Est-ce que ça sert de passer à 768Mo ou 1,25Go ou c'es le processeur qui souffrait?


 je suis comme toi, j'ai ajouté une barette de 256Mo de mon ancien portable (centrino PC2700) et je remarque que j'ai assez souvent l'icone de la roue qui tourne...
 au travail j'utilise un G4 bi800 avec 512 de Ram et je le trouve beaucoup plus fluide...

 faut il vraiment passer sur 768Mo pour etre à l'aise???

 est ce normal?


----------



## superpasteque (1 Décembre 2004)

Si quelqu'un cherche une adresse pour acheter de la RAM PC2100 (ou PC 2700), je te conseille http://www.rue-montgallet.com/ ou bien http://www.ldlc.com je conseille ce dernier lien pour tous mes amis lyonnais, la corsairs 512 est tip top (garantie a vie... 105¤) (merci aux discutions précedentes, car sinon j'aurai acheté ma RAM, a un prix dément!  )euh pour VPC 6 je confirme 512Mo c'est plus qu'indispensable. Pour la ram un seul slogan: Pas chez apple! bon shopping


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Je pense que pour une utilisation confortable, sans solliciter des progs qui consomme bcp de ram, il faut bien 512 Mo, mais bon, si on considère faire des progs qui sollicitent bcp la ram, alors il faut augmenter pour etre tranquille.
 Moi j'ai 512Mo ,mais je compte ajouter 1Go prochainement


----------



## dadanini (1 Décembre 2004)

La pc2700 est exactement au même prix que la 2100.
En tout cas chez surcouf c'est le cas.

Si le budget est serre, on trouve la 256mo à 50 euros sur le net( rue du commerce.com) ou surcouf.
Sinon c'est vrai que pour 100 euros on a de la 512.

Moi j'ai payé ma ddr 256mo en PC2700 de marque DANELEC (garantie 10 ans) chez surcouf en magasin et pas sur le net.


----------



## dadanini (1 Décembre 2004)

Je voulais dire j'ai payé 50 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2004)

Je pense que de toute facon on fait tous la chasse a la ram, alors a quoi bon prendre une 256, autant prendre directement une 512.
 Comme ca, si on rajoute de la ram après, on ne se retrouve pas avec un stock de 256Mo inutile.


----------



## bijoute (2 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,
Merci pour vos précieux conseils. Une question, cependant...
Y a-t-il intérêt réel à prendre une ram PCV2700 quand on a un iBook?


----------



## dadanini (3 Décembre 2004)

En general les so-dimm sont au même prix en PC2100 et PC 2700.

Mais comme quelqu'un te l'a dit la 2700, qui signifie qu'elle travaille à 333mhz au lieu de 266mhz, va travailler comme une 266.

Donc à toi de voir.


----------



## duracel (3 Décembre 2004)

Actuellement chez crucial la 2700 est 30 $ moins chere que la 2100.
Sinin je signale au passage que je vends un barrette de 256 mo 2700 pour ibook ou pb.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2004)

Vu le prix, je conseille la pc2700, car après, dans le cas d'une revente, elle est plus facile a revendre qu'une pc2100.
 Et pour un portable en 2100, il n'y a pas de différence.


----------

